# [ATI,AIGLX,DRI] Screen 0 is not DRI capable

## pathfinder

salut a tous, 

j ouvre ce nouveau topic car je pense qu il risque de se perdre sur mon ancien post (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-516248-start-50.html)

j ai un probleme au niveau des drivers open source de ati et du DRI:

voici plutot:

 *Quote:*   

>  $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW
> 
>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> 
> (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
> ...

 

je ne sais pas trop dire quelle carte graphique j utilise, meme si j ai envie de dire que c est une ATI Radeon X300 RV370

mon kernel est un 2.6.15 mais ca devrait pas etre un probleme...

les drivers r300 sont ceux adaptes a ma carte? je comprends pas trop...

j ai jete un oeil au SAV officieux gentoo, mais il a l air un peu vieux et surtout il est la opour fglrx qui lui marche tres bien sur mon poste, mais je voulais passer aux libres.

bien, voila le xorg.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Extensions"
> 
>         Option         "Composite"   "enable"
> 
> EndSection
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
>         Identifier     "Simple Layout"
> 
>         Screen         "Screen 1" 0 0
> ...

 

en ce qui concerne le glxinfo, vous vous en douterez:

 *Quote:*   

>  $ glxinfo 
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> 
> display: :0  screen: 0
> ...

 

et moi je ne sais pas quoi faire, je n ai rien vu sur le forum concernant ceci, 

j ai lu sur un forum ubuntu que parfois avec XGL (c est pas mon cas, si?) il y avait des issues pour le display 0 et qu il fallait passer en display 1... mais sinon, je vois pas du tout... EDIT: C EST BIDON, CA NE ME RESOUT RIEN DU TOUT

sudo /etc/init.d/xdm stop

startx -- :1.0           ca ne marche pas.

j ai aussi lu quelqu un qui suggerait de passer a un kernel plus nouveau (????!!!!!!)

mais rien de resolu et rien n avance.

un post sur le forum international n est pas resolu non plus, alors voila pourquoi je suis la.

a vous la regie!

 :Very Happy: Last edited by pathfinder on Wed Nov 29, 2006 1:52 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pathfinder

 *Quote:*   

> $ sudo dmesg | egrep -i "drm|agp" 
> 
> Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones
> 
> agpgart: Detected an Intel 915G Chipset.
> ...

 

----------

## Prophidys

tu n'as pas une ati mais une Intel 915G

----------

## pathfinder

 *Quote:*   

> atlantis linux # dmesg | grep drm
> 
> [drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925
> 
> atlantis linux # dmesg | grep agp
> ...

 

car je suis l info sur le site:http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/AGP

ensuite:

 *Quote:*   

>  x This option gives you AGP support for the GLX component of XFree86 4.x                                                                 x  
> 
>   x on Intel 440LX/BX/GX, 815, 820, 830, 840, 845, 850, 860, 875,                                                                          x  
> 
>   x E7205 and E7505 chipsets and full support for the 810, 815, 830M, 845G,                                                                x  
> ...

 

c est un module que j ai charge dans le kernel:

```
                               <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                                                       x x  

  x x                               < >   ALI chipset support                                                                            x x  

  x x                               <M>   ATI chipset support                                                                            x x  

  x x                               < >   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 chipset support                                                     x x  

  x x                               < >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support                                                       x x  

  x x                               <M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support                                              x x  

  x x                               < >   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support                                                          x x  

  x x                               < >   SiS chipset support                                                                            x x  

  x x                               < >   Serverworks LE/HE chipset support                                                              x x  

  x x                               < >   VIA chipset support                                                                            x x  

  x x                               < >   Transmeta Efficeon support                                                                     x x  

  x x                               <M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)                                  x x  

  x x                               < >   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+                                                                          x x  

  x x                               < >   ATI Rage 128                                                                                   x x  

  x x                               <M>   ATI Radeon                                                                                     x x  

  x x                               < >   Intel I810                                                                                     x x  

  x x                               < >   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G                          
```

... est ce le bon dans mon cas?

ca peut etre un truc de mesa qui coince?

----------

## pathfinder

d apres le wiki sur DRI,

il peut que j aie un problemee la, mais je pige pas bien:

 *Quote:*   

> Linux:
> 
> [drm] AGP 0.99 on Intel i815 @ 0xe8000000 64MB
> 
> [drm] Initialized radeon 1.1.1 20010405 on minor 0
> ...

 

----------

## Prophidys

dans ton xorg.conf tu charge les pilotes radeon ...

 *Quote:*   

> Driver "radeon" 

 

charge les bon pilotes intel et aprés ca devrai marcher un peu mieux !

----------

## pathfinder

?!?!?!!!!!!

euh!?!?!??

:S

ma carte graphique est une ATI RADEON X300 RV370

je sais pas ce qu est le AGPGART ni ou ca se trouve ni ou savoir ou il est branche, mais j avoue que le je pige rien a ta remarque...

je suis quasi sur que ma carte, et donc le driver associe, est une ATI

da illeurs fglrx marchait tres bien.

donc je crois qu il y a confusion quelque part...

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> ?!?!?!!!!!!
> 
> euh!?!?!??
> 
> :S
> ...

 

L'agpgart est un module qui te permet de faire fonctionner l'AGP (ce qui a un interet certain si ta carte est en AGP ...) Par contre, si tu utilises de l'AMD64, il me semble qu'il faut désactiver une option dans le noyau pour pouvoir le faire fonctionner correctement (Processor Type and features -> [ ] K8 gart IOMMU )

----------

## nemo13

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> ?!?!?!!!!!!
> 
> euh!?!?!??
> 
> :S
> ...

 

Et si nous revenions au début   :Wink: 

par : ta carte est agp ou pci ?

car sur le clubic il semblerait qu'elle soit pci

donc la question à 100 sous que dit 

```
lspci
```

( désolé si tu l'as déja dit mais ton fil précédent ...est long )

Prophidys> il peut très bien avoir un chipset 915g et une carte ati

A+

----------

## pathfinder

je suis pas en AMD64

 *Quote:*   

>  $ sudo emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

je sais pas si ma carte est AGP...

----------

## nykos

je réitère la question posée plus haut, que te donne la commande 

```
lspci
```

 ?

----------

## pathfinder

pardon j avais pas vu!

 *Quote:*   

> $ sudo lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Memory Controller Hub (rev 0e)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL PCI Express Root Port (rev 0e)
> ...

 

----------

## nemo13

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> je sais pas si ma carte est AGP...

 

bon on va chercher ensemble   :Wink: 

que donne 

```
lspci |grep -i vga
```

"chez moi" sur mon fixe

 *Quote:*   

> lspci |grep -i vga
> 
> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600] (rev a2)

 

c'est une pci express et c'est confirmé par  *Quote:*   

> lspci |grep -i express
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL PCI Express Root Port (rev 04)

 

par contre sur le portable

(là je donne à la main car pas encore ssh entre les deux )

 *Quote:*   

> lspci |grep -i vga donne 
> 
> ...blabla ...ATI technologie rage mobility AGP 2X

 

et c'est confirmé par  *Quote:*   

> lspci |grep -i agp
> 
> PCI bridge ....VIA KT133/KM133 AGP

 

donc  "envoies ton lspci et on voit.

A+

----------

## Magic Banana

D'après ton lspci ta carte est bien PCI. Je te conseille de virer des options de la section Device de ton /etc/X11/xorg.conf pour y voir plus clair (essaie ensuite de les remmettre). Contente toi de cela pour le moment :

```
Section "Device"

Identifier "ATI Radeon X300 RV370"

Driver "radeon"

Option "dri" "true"

Option "BusType" "PCI"

EndSection 
```

Ça ne te rappelle rien ce dégraissage de fichier ?  :Wink: 

Tu peux déjà essayer de voir si cela résoud ton problème. Si non tu pourais aussi nous poster la section Screen avec l'identifiant "Screen 1" que tu semble utiliser.

Remarque : Rien ne t'empêche de te faire deux sections "Screen" différentes qui utiliseraient deux "Device" différents (un avec les drivers radeon, l'autre avec les drivers fglrx). Ainsi tu pourrais en peu de temps passer d'une configuration à l'autre.

EDIT : Je viens de penser à quelque chose. Il faut, il me semble avoir "radeon" dans une variable VIDEO_CARDS (dans /etc/make.conf) lorsque xorg-server est compilé. Si quelqu'un pouvait confirmer (je ne suis pas sur ma Gentoo et ne suis pas sûr des noms). Si tu n'as pas cela tu es bon pour une recompilation de xorg-server (avec l'option "-1"  :Wink:  ).

EDIT2 : Il me semble que si tu n'as pas cette variable VIDEO_CARDS, le support pour toutes les cartes vidéos est installé. Donc cela ne te résoudra pas ton problème. Néanmoins, une fois définie, un "emerge --depclean" va te permettre de nettoyer un peu ton serveur X.Last edited by Magic Banana on Tue Nov 21, 2006 9:52 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Prophidys

ptain faut que j'arrete l'alcool moi -_-

----------

## El_Goretto

Euuuh, ya du DRI pour les carte PCI?

C'est pas uniquement pour les cartes AGP?

(et pis le SAVAGE HQ, il est pas vieux d'abord. Il référence les pépins et solutions à propos de fglrx sur le forum français. Donc soit ya plus aucun pépin et les drivers fonctionnent correctement, soit plus personne ne l'utilise  :Smile: ).

----------

## pathfinder

edit:

El Goretto: te fache pas, je voulais dire que pour moi puisque j etais en drivers libres c etait pas utile.

PCI/DRI ou AGP/DRI: je suis completement largue, j y connais absolument rien, je peux pas trop dire... ca serait en effet assez tranchant...

MagicBanana: il y a un post plus haut où j'ai mis 

.../etc/make.conf

edit2: c est faux... c etait sur l autre post...

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> /etc/make.conf...
> 
> avait fglrx et pas radeon...
> 
> je suppose qu il faut emerger en onshot xorg-x11 maintenant... 
> ...

 

 ensuite j avais rajouté

emerge --oneshot xorg-x11 

 :Razz:  je pensais que tu aurais remarqué  :Wink:     (mea culpa)

j ai deja en effet mis radeon dans etc/make.conf, et c est d ailleurs pour ca que ca marche (meme si pas de DRI) cf ci dessus et autre post. il fallait recompiler et un emerge world d ailleurs installait en plus les drivers ATI libres que j avais pas...  :Very Happy: 

Bien, sinon, pour PCI, euh, je comprends donc que c est soit PCI Express soit AGP?

Et que je suis en pciExpress?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> atlantis ~ $ sudo lspci | grep -i express
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL PCI Express Root Port (rev 0e)
> ...

 

pour le xorg.conf, oui, il y a plein de # et d options, mais j aime les garder avec bcp de commentaires pour savoir quoi utiliser le jour venu.

mais je le nettoierai un peu  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Screen"
> 
>         Identifier "Screen 1"
> 
>         Device     "ATI Radeon X300 RV370"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>     #VideoRam    262144
> 
>     # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate
> ...

 

et voila! (je reviens)[/quote]

----------

## pathfinder

ca ne marche pas...

j ai pas de dri.

pourquoi PCIexpress et DRI sont pas compatibles? ils le sont? ou pas?

je peux donc pas avoir beryl?! pas aiglx?

rien?

http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIRadeon#head-2f5098616350345fc8b9d26888cb729d63303cf2

 *Quote:*   

> R300
> 
> driver radeon/r300_dri.so
> 
> Status (see also the [Self]r300 portal) Unstable.
> ...

 

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ATI_Mobility_Radeon_X300

 *Quote:*   

>  X.org drivers
> 
> The X.org radeon driver works well and support 2D acceleration and some other functionality such as basic power amangement. In conjunction with the r300 DRI driver, radeon also provides 3D acceleration (the latter is not yet stable). ATI provides fglrx, a closed-source Linux-only alternative which adds some functionality such as TV output and advanced power amangement (but has its own stability issues). 

 

ca s applique dans mon cas?

----------

## pathfinder

pardon, il y avait aussi ceci:

 *Quote:*   

>  3D acceleration
> 
> OpenGL 3D acceleration is provided by the proprietary fglrx driver (when DRI is enabled). Note that performance is affected by the power saving mode.
> 
> The open source r300 DRM module also aims to provide 3D acceleration. This currently requires the CVS/GIT versions of X.org, DRM and Mesa, and has been observed to occasionally crash (e.g., when running Google Earth or ppraceron a T43). You can install it experimentally for testing. 

 

c est ce qui me semblait hier d apres les conseils de nemo13, en allant voir la page DRI et mesa...http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Building

vous trouvez pas ca trop complique?

il y est d ailleurs dit:

 *Quote:*   

> 1. Building the DRI with X.org and Mesa
> 
> This is a basic guide to building DRI from source. This guide only covers building the client-side 3D drivers. Since the transition to the modular X.org build, building an X-server and 2D drivers is beyond the scope of this document. That information can be found in the [WWW]X.org Modular Developer's Guide.  c est donc obsolete pour mon cas?
> 
> KDrive servers are not supported at this time. Please report any problems with these instructions on the dri-users mailing list or on IRC.
> ...

 

je m en sens pas trop capable, c est testing... si vous sentez la chose bien, dites-le, je me lance, mais je sais vraiment pas ar ou comencer...

en fait, CVS ca m inspire le respect... et j ose pas me lancer...

----------

## Magic Banana

Et bien il faut a version CVS de xorg-x11 pour avoir le DRI avec le driver radeon.

Mais AIGLX (et donc Beryl) fonctionnera tout de même. En tout cas cela fonctionne chez moi (et je fais tourner des jeux 3D pas trop gourmand) sans que le DRI ne soit activé.

----------

## pathfinder

ok

je prefere ne pas me lancer alors.

si tu dis que aiglx marche, je te crois.

j ai compile xorg avec, en suivant le tuto.

je pars donc vers beryl.

je crois que ce topic est "resolu" dans le sens ou il a repondu aux questions et que ma decision est de rester prudent et stable. patient et peureux :=)

merci a tous.

je repars sur le topic original

----------

## _droop_

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Et bien il faut a version CVS de xorg-x11 pour avoir le DRI avec le driver radeon.

 

Salut,

En fait non, les documentations citées dans ce thread ont l'air un peu vieilles.

Le driver radeon supporte l'accéleration 3D sur toutes les "vieilles" radéon (9800 sûr, peut être X850). Un peu plus d'infos sur le site officiel DRI.

Le support des cartes pour les radéon > 9250 (r300) a été ajouté à Xorg 7.0. A noter que ce driver n'est toujours pas finalisé (problèmes de performance, freeze de Xorg (ca fait un moment que j'en ai plus eu)) mais il s'amèliore régulièrement (en tout cas la différence entre Xorg 7.0 et Xorg 7.1 est flagrante, la version 7.2 ne devrait pas tarder, il y a des ebuilds pour la version CVS pour les impatients).

----------

## pathfinder

ok, mais alors?! je fais quoi et comment?

comment je charge le driver? je le trouve ou?

j ai bien vu cette page que tu indiques, mais on idrait plus une liste que des drivers...

est ce tu peux m aider un peu plus?  :Smile:  pleaaaaaaaaaaaase....

edit:

http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Download[url] *Quote:*   

> Note: Binary snapshots that are currently available for download are not up-to-date. They are likely to have bugs that are fixed in CVS/GIT in the mean time. Please do not report bugs against them.
> 
> Note: Binary snapshots are currently not being built. The value of binary snapshots with modular Xorg is questionable and technical problems make it very hard to build one snapshot that works with both modular and monolithic Xorg. 

 

c est pas super top et ca renvoit  a GIT et CVS. non?

----------

## _droop_

Je te le fais de mémoire, j'éspère ne pas être trop loin sur les noms de variables

1/ dans /etc/make.conf, tu mets VIDEO_CARDS="radeon". Ce que tu sembles avoir fait vu qu'il t as installe xf86-video-ati (qui contient les driver radeon r200 et r300).

2/ Dans le noyau, il faut ajouter Device Driver -> Direct Rendering Interface -> radeon. Si tu as un noyau ancien (<2.6.16), il faut installer x11-drm.

3/ Dans le xorg.conf, tu met driver "radeon" à la section device. Dans la section module, il faut "load dri" et "load glx". Il faut ajouter une section pour DRI.

edit : Un peu plus de détail sur le how to dri gentoo

----------

## pathfinder

le how to est TRES VIEUX... ils parlent de noyaux 2.4

et ils contredisent ce que j ai lu dans plusieurs wikis...

je pige plus rien.

 *Quote:*   

> Exemple de code 2.3 : Les options de make menuconfig
> 
> Processor type and features --->
> 
> <*> MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support
> ...

 

moi, j ai DRI d active.

et drm modules non installes

 *Quote:*   

> # eix x11-drm
> 
> * x11-base/x11-drm 
> 
>      Available versions:  4.3.0-r7:2.6.14-hardened-r8 20050502:2.6.14-hardened-r8 ~20050807 ~20051028 ~20051223 20060608
> ...

 

mais j ai peur de faire LA BOULETTE si j emerge -1 x11-drm car je vois pas trop qui est recent et qui a vrai.

tu dis que si j ai un noyau ancien, (2.6.15) il faut que j installe x11-drm

Ok.

Que me conseilles tu?

passer a un nouveau noyau? (je fais comment ca, vite et bien, en gardant MES options de config, et pas d autres)

ou emerger x11-drm en enlevant celui du noyau?

edit:

on oublie parfois La Source...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml

 *Quote:*   

> 10. Advanced: Using your old kernel .config to configure a new one
> 
> It is sometimes possible to save time by re-using the configuration file from your old kernel when configuring the new one. Note that this is generally unsafe -- too many changes between every kernel release for this to be a reliable upgrade path.
> 
> The only situation where this is appropriate is when upgrading from one Gentoo kernel revision to another. For example, the changes made between gentoo-sources-2.6.9-r1 and gentoo-sources-2.6.9-r2 will be very small, so it is usually OK to use the following method. However, it is not appropriate to use it in the example used throughout this document: upgrading from 2.6.8 to 2.6.9. Too many changes between the official releases, and the method described below does not display enough context to the user, often resulting in the user running into problems because they disabled options that they really didn't want to.
> ...

 

donc apparemment, vite et bien, ca le fera pas.

je dois refaire la config du kernel... ca m ennuie... 

et apres, je dois reemerger quoi?

x11-drm?

drivers ati?

tous les modules presents dans autoload?

----------

## _droop_

J'avais pas vu ton dmesg. Effectivement, le drm de ton noyau a l'air vieux.

Si tu n'as pas envie de changer de versions noyau :

- décharges les modules radeon et drm

- désactive le dri du noyau.

- recompiles et réinstalles les modules

- installe x11-drm.

Sinon tu peux installer un noyau récent (2.6.17; 2.6.18 ) et utiliser les drm du noyau.

Si tu utilises ceux du noyau, c'est un peu plus simples pour les mises à jour (pas besoin de faire un 'emerge --oneshot x11-drm' à chaque mise à jour). Par contre tu dois choisir des versions de noyau 'compatible' avec Xorg (pas trop vieux).

Personnellement, j'utilise x11-drm. Au final ca change pas grand chose.Last edited by _droop_ on Tue Nov 21, 2006 12:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pathfinder

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> Je te le fais de mémoire, j'éspère ne pas être trop loin sur les noms de variables
> 
> 1/ dans /etc/make.conf, tu mets VIDEO_CARDS="radeon". Ce que tu sembles avoir fait vu qu'il t as installe xf86-video-ati (qui contient les driver radeon r200 et r300).
> 
> 2/ Dans le noyau, il faut ajouter Device Driver -> Direct Rendering Interface -> radeon. Si tu as un noyau ancien (<2.6.16), il faut installer x11-drm.
> ...

 

le noayu 2.6.18: tu parles bien de ceci?

 *Quote:*   

>  Symbol: DRM_RADEON [=m]                                                                                x  
> 
>   x Prompt: ATI Radeon                                                                                     x  
> 
>   x   Defined at drivers/char/drm/Kconfig:34                                                               x  
> ...

 

je l ai deja en module de cette meme facon sur mon 2.6.15

c est autre chose?

----------

## _droop_

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> le noayu 2.6.18: tu parles bien de ceci?
> 
>  *Quote:*    Symbol: DRM_RADEON [=m]                                                                                x  
> 
>   x Prompt: ATI Radeon                                                                                     x  
> ...

 

Oui,

Il faudrait que je vérifie mais il me semble que pour Xorg 7.1, il faut avoir au moins le noyau 2.6.17 pour avoir la bonne version de DRM. Ce qui expliquerait que ca ne fonctionne pas avec ton 2.6.15.

----------

## pathfinder

bon je suis passé au 2.6.18-r3 sans trop de mal

emerge les x11-drm et ati:

 *Quote:*   

> atlantis # emerge -1 xf86-video-ati x11-drm

 

et au passage je charge les modules

 *Quote:*   

> drm
> 
> intel-agp
> 
> i915
> ...

 

i915 pourqoi pas....

reboote (pour voir un peu si le nouveau kernel est mieux)

Et en effet il y a un mieux:

beryl en .xinitrc ne plante plus (ECRAN BLANC TOUBLAN)

beryl depuis gnome crashe toujours (meme si ecran blanc tout de meme)

voila quelques outputs:

 *Quote:*   

> Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones
> 
> agpgart: Detected an Intel 915G Chipset. (je savais pas que j avais de l agp)
> 
> agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0x0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i WW
> 
>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> 
> (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i EE
> 
> Current Operating System: Linux atlantis 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Nov 28 18:36:54 CET 2006 i686
> 
>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> ...

 

je sais plus quoi faire...

----------

## _droop_

Salut,

Effectivement le message dans dmesg m'a l'air d'indiquer une erreur.

Apparement ca peut se produire sur des cartes mal supportées. Dans ce cas, il faut faire une petite modification du noyau. Ce qui semble être le cas pour certaines X300 (remarques que le post sur la lkml est vieu et peut être obsolête, je vais essayer de vérifier).

Sinon un cat /proc/mtrr indiquera les régions définies et éventuellement la source du conflit (s'il y en a un).

Le module i915 c'est pas pour la carte graphique intégré au chipset ? Dans ce cas tu devrais essayer de ne pas le charger.

Il faudrait que je vérifie ce qu'indique un dmesg 'normal' et comment on configure le pci express, mais ca risque d'être dur avant ce soir...

Bon courage en tout cas...

----------

## pathfinder

 *Quote:*   

>  # cat /proc/mtrr 
> 
> reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size=1024MB: write-back, count=1
> 
> reg01: base=0xd8000000 (3456MB), size= 128MB: write-combining, count=1
> ...

 

( je pige pas du tout)

[aussi, a la bios, il y a un message d erreur asez bizarre avec le nouveau kernel, comme quoi  BIOS-eXXX n est pas utilisable ou un truc comme ca...]

sinon, j unloade i915 pour voir. et je suis le how to:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-374745-highlight-r300.html

----------

## pathfinder

pour le message de la BIOS, je crois pas que ca ait a voir, mais le voici:

```
MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820 reserved
```

  (la quantite de 0 apres le e est incertaine...)

je precise:

mon noyau est desormais un 

2.6.18-r3

et j y ai mis en modules le DRI, ATI RADEON, i915, et tout ce qui me passait par la tete... *Quote:*   

> lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> radeon                113568  0 
> ...

 

(j ai pas charge i915)

 *Quote:*   

> glxinfo 
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> 
> display: :0  screen: 0
> ...

 

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------

## Magic Banana

Comme _droop_, je te conseille de faire comme si tu n'avais QUE ta carte graphique Radeon ou que ta carte graphique intégrée i915...

----------

## _droop_

Re,

Tu peux indiquer ce que donne lspci -vv pour ta carte ?

il faudrait vérifier que ta carte est bien supporté par drm (ce qui ne semble pas être le cas). Pour cela il faut d'abord choper l'id :

Si par exemple lspci indique 

```
0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]
```

l'id c'est 5B60.

Il faut ensuite regarder dans drm_pciids.h si cet id existe (il se trouve dans l'archive x11-drm mais je peux pas te dire où exactement). (A la rigeur dans les source du 2.6.18, ca doit être à peu près la même version de drm).

----------

## pathfinder

 *Quote:*   

> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)] (prog-if 00 [VGA])
> 
>         Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Unknown device 0500
> 
>         Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
> ...

 

ok je poursuis donc sur ce topic 

merci de vos reponses.

j ai bien tente avec SEUL le module drm et radeon (j oublie i915)

 *Quote:*   

> $ lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> radeon                113568  0 
> ...

 

pour ce qui est du fichier dont tu parles:

je me l ai pas trouve dans

 *Quote:*   

>  $ sudo find / -name x11-drm
> 
> /etc/modules.d/x11-drm
> 
> /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/x11-drm
> ...

 

parcontre ton autre piste:

 *Quote:*   

> atlantis linux # find /usr/src/linux/ -name "*drm_pci*"
> 
> /usr/src/linux/drivers/char/drm/drm_pci.c
> 
> /usr/src/linux/drivers/char/drm/drm_pci.o
> ...

 

Bingo...

je dois cherche quoi dans ce fichier?

parce que 5B60 n y est pas...

 *Quote:*   

> /*
> 
>    This file is auto-generated from the drm_pciids.txt in the DRM CVS
> 
>    Please contact dri-devel@lists.sf.net to add new cards to this list
> ...

 

et RV370 non plus... (ca ca m ennuie plus...)

----------

## _droop_

```
{0x1002, 0x5b60, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, CHIP_RV380|CHIP_NEW_MEMMAP}
```

Il y est, le problème n'est pas là...

Utilises tu un framebuffer ?

Si c'est le cas il faut que tu utilises l'option nomtrr. Exemple de ligne de boot :

```
video=vesafb:ywrap,vga=0x31X,nomtrr
```

Enfin, je te conseille de commencer par faire un test sans framebuffer et sans i915.

note : à un moment tu t'étonnes d'avoir l'agp, il me semble que sous linux agp=pci express (du point de vue du noyau).

----------

## pathfinder

c est marque RV380 et pas RV370... c est pareil?

j utilise un framebuffer:.... uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

en fait, j avais make.conf avec vesafb active (je recompile world en -uvDN sans cette option) pour avoir un zoli boot au demarrage.

depuis que je suis passe en 2.6.18-r3, il ne marche plus en realite, et c est pas grave.

voile l option de mon /boot/grub..

 *Quote:*   

> title GNU/Linux Gentoo 2006.0 (i686 kernel 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 Emergence Theme)
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> kernel /kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r3-1 root=/dev/sda2 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x768-32@65 splash=verbose,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
> ...

 

tu me conseilles donc quoi pour cette ligne?

(sachant que maintenant, je recompile le systeme sans vesafb en flag dans mon make.conf)

je n ai pas changé la config du noyau (il me semble qu il fallait certains modules pour le framebuffer, mais je n ai rien modifie depuis mon passage au nouveau noyau)

je n utilise plus depuis ce matin le module i915, le probleme n est donc plus la.

pour faire alors le test sans framebuffer, je boote avec l option nomtrr, c est tout?

et l option de xorg.conf, 

Option "mtrr" "off", je l utilise?

----------

## _droop_

On doit plus être très loin là.

Dans le grub, tu met nomtrr à la place de mtrr (le frame buffer sera surement un peu plus lent mais si tu passes pas la journée dessus...) (voir désactiver complètement le framebuffer en recompilant le noyau pour commencer).

Dans le xorg, tu devrais enlever l'option que tu as mise.

Pour le RV380/370, les puces doivent être suffisement proche pour être gérée de la même façon. (par contre elles doivent avoir des diffèrences genre taille bus mémoire ou nombre d'unités de calcul...).

----------

## pathfinder

 *Quote:*   

> kernel /kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r3-1 root=/dev/sda2 video=vesafb:ywrap,1024x768-32@65,nomtrr splash=verbose,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
> 
> 

 

ca veut dire que ca va pas utiliser mtrr?

(je sais meme pas ce que c est)

et que ca va utiliser tout de meme le framebuffer meme s il est plus compile systemwide?

qu est ce qui sera plus lent?

je devrais desactiver les options du FB dans le noyau?

l emerge est en cours...

----------

## nemo13

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> note : à un moment tu t'étonnes d'avoir l'agp, il me semble que sous linux agp=pci express (du point de vue du noyau).

 

Bonsoir,

je crois que non ; au cours de l'année j'avais posé la question de mettre agp dans le noyau quand

on avait une pci E , et widdan m'avait répondu que s'était inutile

donc pour ma conf de carte graphique est :

```
lspci

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL PCI Express Root Port (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600] (rev a2)

```

```
zgrep -i agp /proc/config.gz 

# CONFIG_AGP is not set
```

et nvidia ne me fait pas la gueule

```
cat  /proc/driver/nvidia/cards/0

Model:           GeForce 6600

IRQ:             16

Video BIOS:      05.43.02.16.27

Card Type:       PCI-E

DMA Size:        39 bits

DMA Mask:        0x7fffffffff
```

voil-voila si çà peut aider.

edit le noyau tout neuf de ce soir :

```
 uname -a

Linux gentoobscur 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Nov 29 19:58:51 CET 2006 i686 

Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

gentoobscur nemo13 #

----------

## _droop_

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   kernel /kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r3-1 root=/dev/sda2 video=vesafb:ywrap,1024x768-32@65,nomtrr splash=verbose,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
> 
>  
> 
> ca veut dire que ca va pas utiliser mtrr?
> ...

 

Le mtrr ca permet d'accèlerer l'accès aux plages mémoire sur les périphériques (comme par exemple la mémoire ram).

Avec l'option nomtrr, le framebuffer devrait être plus lent plus lent. Mais si tu l'utilises qu'au démarrage, c'est pas bien important...

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> je devrais desactiver les options du FB dans le noyau?
> 
> l emerge est en cours...

 

Pour commencer, ce serait plus simple en effet d'avoir le noyau sans framebuffer, enfin essaye l'option nomtrr si tu veux garder le fb...

Quel emerge, tu confondrais pas frame buffer et fbsplash ?

@nemo13 : tu as raison, il semble qu'il faille juste activer l'option dans 'Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)' de menuconfig, merci.

----------

